# Chael Sonnen declares himself to be the UFC light heavyweight champion… by forfeit



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

“When I decided to go after the light heavyweight championship, I knew that I’d win it like I always do. I just didn’t know it would be by forfeit. But I do stand before you today the light heavyweight champion. I’m in the same position today as I was yesterday. The fight’s going to happen sooner or later. It’s not like I’m not going to beat this guy up. It’s just a matter of when. My biggest concern isn’t with the fight or myself at all. My biggest concern is with Dan Henderson and his health. I have a personal relationship with him. I know his kids and how much he loves playing with them, so I just hate to see the guy’s health in any kind of jeopardy.”

“I don’t know the mindset or who’s around (Jones). I only know who’s around me. Dan Henderson, Matt Lindland, Randy Couture. These are the guys who molded me not just physically, but mentally. They would fight anybody, any time, anywhere. Some people mean it when they say that. I’m from that same mold. I’d never disrespect those guys that gave so much to me by being the first one from our group to back down. And I never say that to sound like a tough guy. I say that because I think it’s really important that you’re never a bully in this sport. I hate them so much.

“They are all a bunch of punks and bullies and I will never be one. The only litmus test I have for myself—am I willing to fight anybody? When the day comes that I won’t fight somebody, I won’t fight anybody. If there is someone out there that makes me go ‘I’m not fighting him,’ then I’m not going to fight anyone anymore. That’s what bullies do. Bullies pick and choose who they get in fights with based on who they think they can beat. I will never, ever do that. When the day comes that I back down, I will quit this sport.”

“This was his biggest opportunity. There’s no question I could beat Jon Jones. Jon Jones can beat me too. But I can beat him. If you ever wanted to stack the deck in his favor, you’d have done it on September 1. You’d have called me out of the blue, switched weight classes on me, put me on a plane to do a press tour, put me everywhere in the world except in the practice room. That was the opportunity he had. I could have beaten him, but he could have beaten me too. The next time we meet up, when I’ve had a camp and my coaches around me, that’s not going to be the case. It’s really important to win these fights, and the world saw me lose a fight. I fell down. I’m not going to fall down again.”

“Jon Jones is a delusional brat. He talks of being a businessman?! What?! What risks did he take? What capital did he raise? Where exactly is his office located? How many people does me employ? Hey JJ, put me on the phone with your secretary… Oh wait, what?”
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1308996-chael-sonnen-exclusive-ufc-champion-jon-jones-is-a-delusional-brat


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL awsome I was wondering what he would come out with for this.


----------



## SaCkaveli20 (Jul 8, 2012)

I absolutely love this guy. lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hahahah...man this guy. Lolz...jkfdl;sajlf;djkslajfdlsa


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Classic!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Undefeated and undisputed!!!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Crazy year for Sonnen he should be front runner for fighter of the year, lost the MW title and less than two months later wins the LHW title. P4p one of the best fighters today.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh god. Not again.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Oh god. Not again.


He has more of a point this time :laugh: In most sports when a team does not turn up for the big final the other guy wins by forfeit.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> He has more of a point this time :laugh: In most sports when a team does not turn up for the big final the other guy wins by forfeit.


Sonnen is by far the clear winner of this whole thing. He just turned 3/4 of the Jones haters into his fans.

You gotta admit, love or hate Sonnen, it takes ******* balls to challenge the most dominant champ in the sport on 8 days notice.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I understand why people don't like this guy, but I personally find him extraordinarily entertaining.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

boatoar said:


> I understand why people don't like this guy, but I personally find him extraordinarily entertaining.


There is nothing to hate, I used to be a huge hater of this guy. But Jon Jones did this to himself, with Anderson he was picking a fight . He did it with Jones, however it was a lnog shot. But when u volunteer to fight a man on 8 day notice and I doubt he would even been properly train for this fight it says something. I doubt Chael Sonnen would have been in fight shape right now when his next fight was near xmas.

Jon Jones dodged a an easier fight than Henderson IMO, he is trained and ready for a fight.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Sonnen is by far the clear winner of this whole thing. He just turned 3/4 of the Jones haters into his fans.
> 
> You gotta admit, love or hate Sonnen, it takes ******* balls to challenge the most dominant champ in the sport on 8 days notice.


I am not a Sonnen fan but I can't argue this point.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> There is nothing to hate, I used to be a huge hater of this guy. But Jon Jones did this to himself, with Anderson he was picking a fight . He did it with Jones, however it was a lnog shot. But when u volunteer to fight a man on 8 day notice and I doubt he would even been properly train for this fight it says something. I doubt Chael Sonnen would have been in fight shape right now when his next fight was near xmas.


This right here.

I have no clue why Jones turned this fight down, I love Chael but he's got a deathwish coming if he fights Bones, and Jon still didn't want any part of it.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Seeing that he also offered to fight Rashad Evans before the Tito bout was made, he really is someone who will fight anyone at anytime. I'm looking forward to seeing how he does in the LHW division.

That being said, he still hasn't earned a title shot in a weight class in the UFC in which he hasn't even won, and Jones stuck by it through thick and thin.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> “I don’t know the mindset or who’s around (Jones). I only know who’s around me. Dan Henderson, Matt Lindland, Randy Couture. These are the guys who molded me not just physically, but mentally. They would fight anybody, any time, anywhere. Some people mean it when they say that. I’m from that same mold. I’d never disrespect those guys that gave so much to me by being the first one from our group to back down.


That part's not entertainment. He's serious.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> Seeing that he also offered to fight Rashad Evans before the Tito bout was made, he really is someone who will fight anyone at anytime. I'm looking forward to seeing how he does in the LHW division.
> 
> That being said, he still hasn't earned a title shot in a weight class in the UFC in which he hasn't even won, and Jones stuck by it through thick and thin.


Really though with a guy like Jones or even SIlva, can you really earn a title shot? I mean with these guys they have pretty much cleared out their division at this point it just giving the fans fights they want to see. 

I know I prefer Diaz over CW for Silva, and Sonnen over Davis,Gus, for Jones.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just found out where Chael's hypogonadism comes from. It's because his balls are made of steel.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Sonnen is by far the clear winner of this whole thing. He just turned 3/4 of the Jones haters into his fans.
> 
> You gotta admit, love or hate Sonnen, it takes ******* balls to challenge the most dominant champ in the sport on 8 days notice.


It takes a brain, not balls. What did Sonnen have to lose? He knew Jones would easily beat him considering the weight disadvantage, lack of training, etc. So either lighting struck and Sonnen would win the belt, or Jones would beat him but Sonnen would make hundreds of thousands of dollars, be loved by the UFC even more, gain even more fans (which he did anyway), and there would be no shame in the loss.

I'm glad he can keep his gimmick going with this though, I'm a fan.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> *Really though with a guy like Jones or even SIlva, can you really earn a title shot?* I mean with these guys they have pretty much cleared out their division at this point it just giving the fans fights they want to see.
> 
> I know I prefer Diaz over CW for Silva, and Sonnen over Davis,Gus, for Jones.


Yes, you can.

There are plenty of hungry fighters that they have/haven't in each of their respective divisions (Jones more so than Silva) that can fight and learn their way to a title fight.

Just to list a few:

185: Belcher, Vitor Belfort, Tim Boetsch, Chris Weidman etc...

205: Alexander Gus, Glover, Phil Davis, Stanislov Nedkov etc...

A fight against Chael Sonnen does NOT make any sense what so ever and it was sloppy of the UFC to even suggest this fight in the first place. Dana White and the UFC (as previously stated) are basically just dumping ALL the blame Jon Jones as a scapegoat when the fact of the matter is they're the ones the had to cancel because it wasn't strong enough in the first place (atleast not to be a pay-per-view). I'm much more disgusted in the UFC for this decision than I am Jon Jones.

I mean, this is the basic breakdown of the whole thing...

UFC: Were just gonna make a fight card with no leg to stand on and hope to god none of the main eventers go out. Tralala...

Hendo: I can't go.

UFC: SHIT! UH! UM UM!...MACHIDA! Fight Jones? 

Machida: No

UFC: SHIT!...Uhhhh...(>.<)...CHAEL! Fight Jones?

Chael: Sure

UFC: (ok good ehm...) JONES! Defend your title against Chael Sonnen even though he's coming off a loss?

Jones: What?!? No.

UFC: Well Thanks a lot Jon Jones! Now we gotta cancel! See what YOU did?

Jones shouldn't have the title stripped. Jones shouldn't have to apologize for sh#t. As a matter of fact, I hope Jon Jones turns into Nick Diaz, say's "F*ck Everybody", and destroy his opponents in the first round for his next few fights, making everyone hate him more.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

He actually would have been had Jones not ducked him. but thats what happens when you are the worlds greatest fighter.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

UNDEFEATED AND UNDISPUTED......by default.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great stuff.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I know I should find this funny because it isn't an attack at Silva this time around - but seriously, this guy is a broken record at this point


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

How long until the 'american kids are better than brazilian ones because they don't play in the mud' jokes come up?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> I know I should find this funny because it isn't an attack at Silva this time around - but seriously, this guy is a broken record at this point


except it wasn't meant to be funny. he's just saying what is. And you've never heard a single word of it before :confused02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

oldfan said:


> except it wasn't meant to be funny. he's just saying what is. And you've never heard a single word of it before :confused02:


I've learned to phase out when Chael speaks, it's a defense mechanism by this point  My bad


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeh chael definitely just took all of jones fans.. with the exception of limba.. ha


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Screw Chael and screw Dana, they can go spoon each other and talk about Jones all they want. Jones is the champion and Jackson is the best trainer in MMA, period. Dana is extremely unprofessional in so many ways and says he wants to make the UFC a legitimate sport then offers a title shot to someone who has never fought at LHW in the UFC or been a UFC champion. The only party I feel bad for in all this is Fox, for having signed a contract with the UFC under the ruse that they will be a mainstream sport. Dana's handling of everything lately has just been embarassing...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Jones is the champion and Jackson is the best trainer in MMA, period.



Jones is now a hated champion, and this best trainer in MMA just advised his fighter in a way thats going to go a long way to ruining his career and any future sponsorship deals. Are nike going to want to renew their contract with the most hated fighter in the sport? Is there anyone more hated then JJ after this? 
Every time he fights the whole stadium is gona be booing him from now on. He's gona get hate mail, he's gona get called a bitch every time he walks outside. 
This is gona define him for a long time. There is more to being a world champion then just throwing down when the bell goes. Things like class, honor, the spirit of a warrior none of which he has demonstrated in the last year anyway. Chael summed it up with what he said about being a businessman. JJ is no businessman, he has money and he thinks because of that he is a businessman. He is a fighter and he just chickened out of a fight that has pissed off a lot of people and really messed up a lot of fighters struggling to make ends meet. 

The so called best trainer in MMA period is very very generous of you. He is a PR catastrophe for himself and for his fighters. He is responsible for Guida vs Maynard. Condit vs Diaz and every snooze fest GSP has put on over the last few years. He puts people off watching MMA - I wonder how many people tuned into to fighting for the first time only to switch off watching a guy run away for 5 rounds or lie on someone for 5 rounds. He can take the best fighters in the world who have the most exciting styles and skills and turn them into machines who's legacy is going to be in the shadow of just doing what it takes to win, and doing it without any class. 
He shouted at JJ condescendingly to go and get some fans before, and now he has well and truly obliterated JJ fan base with his advice. 
The worst decision of his career to fight another wrester when he was lined up already to fight an olympic wrestler who has more credentials then chael? Chael has no right hand or knockout power either.
What DW said about Jackson was being kind to him. For every good fight in the UFC, theres a greg jackson trained fight regressing it back.


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh man, this might be Chael's finest work yet. I laughed my ass of the entire time. While I tend to dislike Chael and straight up hated him after he got so repetitive with the Silva thing, I'll be rooting for him in all his 205 fights just so I can see this matchup happen. 

Well played, Sonnen.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

NOT this again. I'm not ready to see Sonnen wear a belt to the conferences again calling himself a champion. Last time the champ fought at LHW he got triangled by Renato f'n Sobral.


----------



## 39flat (Feb 6, 2009)

Jones may not be a "Business Man", but he is more of a business man than he is a "Fighter".
What he is, is an "Athlete".
Jones wants to go through his decorated career without messing up his pretty face, big call I know, but I could see him tapping to strikes if he was a bloody mess like, say Joe Stevenson against BJ, because he' s not a true fighter.
Full respect to those that are, because I think fans take for granted the fighting spirit that most of these guys display.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> It takes a brain, not balls. What did Sonnen have to lose? He knew Jones would easily beat him considering the weight disadvantage, lack of training, etc. So either lighting struck and Sonnen would win the belt, or Jones would beat him but Sonnen would make hundreds of thousands of dollars, be loved by the UFC even more, gain even more fans (which he did anyway), and there would be no shame in the loss.
> 
> I'm glad he can keep his gimmick going with this though, I'm a fan.


He has everything to lose. He wants a shot at the title. Although he says a lot of bullshit, one thing he said was true - he wants to be the champ. If he wereg to get slaughtered, there's no way he would get another title shot. He wouldn't lose that chance on purpose just to get some money.

Also, he accepted the fight via telephone without notice, so it wasn't like something he pondered and later accepted. He would have come to fight. That's for damn sure.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh no, I'm not doubting his desire to fight. I give the guy credit for that. I just think it's very similar to the Rashad/Ortiz fight from last summer where for the replacement guy, it's very high reward/low risk. For Jones it was very low reward/high risk but it would be hard to imagine any possible way Sonnen beating him considering the weight difference and lack of training.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Oh no, I'm not doubting his desire to fight. I give the guy credit for that. I just think it's very similar to the Rashad/Ortiz fight from last summer where for the replacement guy, it's very high reward/low risk. For Jones it was very low reward/high risk but it would be hard to imagine any possible way Sonnen beating him considering the weight difference and lack of training.


For Jones it was low risk high reward. Sonnen didn't have a ******* camp, and was used to fighting guys at 185. Jones would have made hundreds of thousands of dollars to fight a 185 pounder with no training camp. It boggles the ******* mind why he would turn that fight down.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> For Jones it was low risk high reward. Sonnen didn't have a ******* camp, and was used to fighting guys at 185. Jones would have made hundreds of thousands of dollars to fight a 185 pounder with no training camp. It boggles the ******* mind why he would turn that fight down.


You forgot the extremely horrible stylistic matchup that Jones would been favored for drastically. The fight isn't even hard for Jones if Sonnen had a good transition to 205 with a full camp, much less this way.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Best Around said:


> It takes a brain, not balls. What did Sonnen have to lose? He knew Jones would easily beat him considering the weight disadvantage, lack of training, etc. So either lighting struck and Sonnen would win the belt, or Jones would beat him but Sonnen would make hundreds of thousands of dollars, be loved by the UFC even more, gain even more fans (which he did anyway), and there would be no shame in the loss.
> 
> I'm glad he can keep his gimmick going with this though, I'm a fan.


It definitely takes balls.

Chaels chances on beating Jon Jones while not being in fighting shape is 1 out of a hundred. Is Chael going to knock the MUCH bigger Jones out??? Ofcourse not. Is he going to submit him??? Ofcourse not. Is he going to take him down??? Possibly. Is he going to be able to take him down and work for 5 rounds??? Hell no. Not without a full training camp.

YET Chael was willing to risk being humiliated infront of millions of people because the situation called for it. And after he lost he would be so far away from a title shot he never would have gotten one again.

Now Chael can beat 1 or 2 guys and challenge Jon Jones with the UFCs support and a Story Line to boot. It will be another superbowl fight for the UFC with the Chael Hype Machine leading the way.


It also boggles my mind why people think 500k+ is a low reward. The money Jones would have made on this EASY fight is amazing. It would have been the easiest penny he has made. And he would have gotten more popular after the fight and kept the belt.

Now Jones is in a situation where he might actually lose his belt against the guy he was complaining was his lowest PPV buyrate.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, is Chael ever the supertroll. The guy doesn't even have to fight and he doubled his profile once again, got put in title talks once again. It's crazy. He's a huge thorn in the greatest prodigy the UFC has seen and he hasn't even put his toe in the same division's water yet.

I respect Sonnen in many ways because I do believe he would and respect the fact that he will take fights on 0 days notice, and wants to be the champ, bar-none. That being said, in no way does he deserve a shot at LHW belt under any circumstance.

The blame here should largely be put on the UFC and Dana White's shoulders for not having any idea how to deal with a situation like this when they KNOW first hand how bad injuries have hurt them. They should make contingency plans and conditional arrangements. Asking a MW who has just lost a title match and has never competed in the UFCs LHW division is laughable. I have little doubt in my mind that Sonnen was called due to his popularity and marketability. Dana can scoff all he likes about the illegitimacy of other organizations, and paper champions, paper challengers and general lack of integrity, but having Sonnen fight Jones for the lHW would have been farcical and pretty much a money grab.

So it gets put on Jon Jones shoulder's to accept his opponent on 8 days notice, and I agree, that a true champion would have accepted it as the noble thing to do. The thing with Jones is that I think he disdains Chael so much he doesn't want to give him a sniff, and, that he is far too calculating (blindingly so), to accept a fight like this right now. Not to mention he has Jackson in his ear, and it seems like a master say student do relationship.

Its one of those times where its not your fault, its not fair that you have to make the choice, but damnit, you have to suck it up and be gracious about it.

He wants to be known as great, he wants to build a legacy, well legacies are built on unexpected transpirations like this, opportunities being seized in the moment. Just because you're champ doesn't mean you get to sit pretty. Quite the opposite actually.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> Wow, is Chael ever the supertroll. The guy doesn't even have to fight and he doubled his profile once again, got put in title talks once again. It's crazy. He's a huge thorn in the greatest prodigy the UFC has seen and he hasn't even put his toe in the same division's water yet.
> 
> I respect Sonnen in many ways because I do believe he would and respect the fact that he will take fights on 0 days notice, and wants to be the champ, bar-none. That being said, in no way does he deserve a shot at LHW belt under any circumstance.
> 
> ...


The contingency plan was to have Jones fight a different opponent. No one could have guessed that Jones was going to decide he wasnt going to fight anymore if he has to get a new opponent. That is unheard of.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

unheard of for trailer park dana not to keep this inhouse and instead throw a legitimate goay candidate under the bus because he chooses not to fight some scrub on 7 days notice.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Last time the champ fought at LHW he got triangled by Renato f'n Sobral.


Wait, people say Babalu sucked now?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> The contingency plan was to have Jones fight a different opponent. No one could have guessed that Jones was going to decide he wasnt going to fight anymore if he has to get a new opponent. That is unheard of.



Well, I get what you're saying but there's a couple things the UFC can do. Firstly, be AWARE what fighter's won't and will do, be aware that Jones has this stance. Tell Jones if Hendo's out this this and this might happen. Talk to other fighters. Other LHW should be on standby in case something happens. Lyoto Machida couldnt be contacted.

The UFC scrambled and the best they had was a MW. Really.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not a big Chael fan, but it's hard not to like the guy when he's ripping on the biggest douchebag in MMA right now; cracks me the hell up. 

Unlike Silva, Jones is completely deserving of this trolling from Chael. It's just funny how it works out for Chael so well, he talks shit to Jones, Hendo gets injured, he's the first to take the fight, Jones denies, he looks more like a contender and now his trash talk can be taken even more seriously and personally.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Iuanes said:


> Well, I get what you're saying but there's a couple things the UFC can do. Firstly, be AWARE what fighter's won't and will do, be aware that Jones has this stance. Tell Jones if Hendo's out this this and this might happen. Talk to other fighters. Other LHW should be on standby in case something happens. Lyoto Machida couldnt be contacted.
> 
> The UFC scrambled and the best they had was a MW. Really.


This episode will probably lead to a change on how fight day contracts are written in the future.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> Well, I get what you're saying but there's a couple things the UFC can do. Firstly, be AWARE what fighter's won't and will do, be aware that Jones has this stance. Tell Jones if Hendo's out this this and this might happen. Talk to other fighters. Other LHW should be on standby in case something happens. Lyoto Machida couldnt be contacted.
> 
> The UFC scrambled and the best they had was a MW. Really.


There was no way that ANYONE could have guessed including the UFC that Jon Jones was going to pull out if Henderson pulled out. Especially with the stuff that Jones has said in the past. For example "Il never turn down a fight." "Im a company man and thats what i want to be".

And the problem is that Jones just didnt want to fight if he wasnt fighting Henderson. They offered him Chael and Machida and Jones said no to both of them if its an 8 days notice. Other fighters like Weidman have said they offered to fight Jones also. If it was a matter of Jones just not wanting to fight Chael then the Event would still have been on and Jones would have been fighting someone else.

There is no realistic way to prepare for this. The only thing they could have done is kick Jones out of the Card and have Chael maybe fight someone else. BUT the fans paid for a title fight of huge caliber and to take that away and force them to pay for an event they wouldn't be interested in is not fair to them. And there was no way the UFC could have created another title fight. Atleast with the decision the UFC made the fans are going to get a refund for their tickets.


----------



## iceman02 (Nov 13, 2011)

Would love to fight in 205

205 of muscle, steel, and sex appeal


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If anything he says pisses Jones off, at this point I'm willing to say I like Chael.

Anything he does to get under Jones's skin, to rile him up, to let him know that he's a selfish asshole that let fans down, let fighters down, let the UFC down, then I'm good with it. It's only the truth after all.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> I know I should find this funny because it isn't an attack at Silva this time around - but seriously, this guy is a broken record at this point



i agree. i used to hate chael but now i see he is just mma's chief politician im not as bothered 

"no chael you aint gettin to me your just makin my ears hurt"

respect him for challenging jones but it was pretty calculated i reckon. he knew he would say no but i think once he got in the cage reality wouldve set in



also i think it hurts the cridibility of the media having such a crazy maniac as a serious commentator

i just dont get how he can say crazy shit and then we're supposed to take his opinions seriously. you need a lie detector for whenever he speaks! its tiring these days

each to their own tho i guess


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I can see why Sonnen does this ( for money and fame ofcourse) but it still makes me want to puke in my mouth.

A fighter who lacks the skill to compete at the highest level who always get titleshots because he can troll, fk me thats sad. And it just shows that all you really need to do to get rich and famous in the UFC is talk alot of shit and be far far up Danas hole.

Sonnen has balls of steel for taking this fight? well if anything it shows he atleast has half a brain. If Sonnens balls are made of steel then mine should be made of the same stuff Wolverines head is, because I would have taken that fight for the reward Sonnen gets & I'm a featherweight with low level amateur fighting skills. I mean how bad can the beating get, the ref saves you before you die anyway. 

I know it's not comparable but the idea of him NOT taking the fight when he has absolutely nothing to lose and so much to gain well....I'm amazed that people think it's something to celebrate.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I can see why Sonnen does this ( for money and fame ofcourse) but it still makes me want to puke in my mouth.
> 
> A fighter who lacks the skill to compete at the highest level who always get titleshots because he can troll, fk me thats sad. And it just shows that all you really need to do to get rich and famous in the UFC is talk alot of shit and be far far up Danas hole.
> 
> ...


Come off it, Sonnen doesn't have the ability to fight at the highest level?! Who are you kidding. He put a beat down on the P4P No1 fighter for 23 and a half minutes before getting submitted. If that isnt the ability to compete at the highest level I dont know what is.

And I am by no means a Sonnen fan!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How the fuk does Sonnen have the biggest rivalry with Anderson Silva, move up to LHW, and immediatley have the biggest with JBJ? Lol, dudes a genius. He takes his oppertunities so well. He knows that Brazil was the soft spot for Silva, and then he used Silva's awful first fight to spur him on even more (even though he won). He at first was deperate with JBJ, but now he's right there in his head and I beat Bones is fuming.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well at 205 I don't think he beats any of the top five fighters.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Well at 205 I don't think he beats any of the top five fighters.


Had to say I can see him beating Shogun, bader, Rampage, who else is a top five fighter? Evans,Machida, Jones...no chance for chael, but everyone else is fair game.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yet he earned a title shot lmao.

But yeah I agree with you. Interesting fights ahead for him, but I see him struggling with a lot of people. If he picks his fights he could well EARN a shot. He'd beat Shogun imo and I think there are some big possible wins for him with Evans or Page, but I think the main contenders beat him every time.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yet he earned a title shot lmao.
> 
> But yeah I agree with you. Interesting fights ahead for him, but I see him struggling with a lot of people. If he picks his fights he could well EARN a shot. He'd beat Shogun imo and I think there are some big possible wins for him with Evans or Page, but I think the main contenders beat him every time.


U gotta remember rampage is done from the ufc so he is out of the lhw picture.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sonnen doesnt beat any top 5 guy at LHW IMO.

This is what makes Jones turning down the fight so infuriating to me.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Killz said:


> Come off it, Sonnen doesn't have the ability to fight at the highest level?! Who are you kidding. He put a beat down on the P4P No1 fighter for 23 and a half minutes before getting submitted. If that isnt the ability to compete at the highest level I dont know what is.
> 
> And I am by no means a Sonnen fan!


I can't see him doing much above the middle level at 205.
Ofcourse I could be wrong, but thats what discussion boards are about, opinions & predictions.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I can't see him doing much above the middle level at 205.
> Ofcourse I could be wrong, but thats what discussion boards are about, opinions & predictions.


We are in agreeance there. check my last post just above yours 




marcthegame said:


> U gotta remember rampage is done from the ufc so he is out of the lhw picture.


Err, he's fighting at 153 in Brazil. Very much STILL part of the UFC


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Killz said:


> We are in agreeance there. check my last post just above yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And when SOnnen makes his LHW debut he is gone.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> And when SOnnen makes his LHW debut he is gone.


Possibly. Im sure if they offered Page a big name he'd take it.

Although Personally I think he is 1 or 2 fights away from retirement.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Speaking of Sonnen, SHOCKED the UFC chose Belfort over him. Especially given the Twitter war and everything that went down yesterday. I wouldnt be too happy if I were him.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Killz said:


> We are in agreeance there. check my last post just above yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah cool also speaking of the MW division I mean I can't deny that the first time around Sonnen did beat some solid MWs. The second titleshot in my opinion was kind of a gift.

He beat Stann who is a stylistic dream for him, and then at best got a draw with Bisping, IMO Bisping won that fight.

So one stylistic dream and a controversial decision. I can say without shame that he talked and marketed his way to that second titleshot more or less. And for him to get a titleshot right away at LHW where I dont see him ever earning one, to me thats just bush leage BS.

Just to clarify what I meant. I can't deny that he can compete at the highest level at MW though.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Ah cool also speaking of the MW division I mean I can't deny that the first time around Sonnen did beat some solid MWs. The second titleshot in my opinion was kind of a gift.
> 
> He beat Stann who is a stylistic dream for him, and then at best got a draw with Bisping, IMO Bisping won that fight.
> 
> ...


Agreed on all fronts here.

Whilst I dont think Chael could legitimately 'Earn' a LHW title shot by fighting his way through the best the LHW division has to offer, I think Him stepping up to fight Jones on a weeks notice is very commendable. I also think that whilst that fight may not have been competitive, I think the vast majority of fans would be excited to see that fight.

For Jones to turn down that fight, that a lot of people wanted to see, I think is why so many people are getting so annoyed about the situation.

However... I do not agree that Sonnen should have been given a shot at 152 as that is totally different circumstances. At 151 he was stepping up to the plate in really time short circumstances, to save a card that otherwise would be scrapped. 152 is a bit further away and means they had enough time to draft in somebody more deserving of a title shot... Im not too sure Belfort is that person though


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

This would have been great if he hadn't said the same thing about Silva.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Killz said:


> Agreed on all fronts here.
> 
> Whilst I dont think Chael could legitimately 'Earn' a LHW title shot by fighting his way through the best the LHW division has to offer, I think Him stepping up to fight Jones on a weeks notice is very commendable. I also think that whilst that fight may not have been competitive, I think the vast majority of fans would be excited to see that fight.
> 
> ...


Yep I agree, I know alot of people actually wanted to see Sonnen vs Bones, for all the wrong reasons IMO but still. 
I totally see your points here, but still I can't see why the UFC didn't offer any of the LHW prospects the fight, like Gustaf or Glover (at 151). Would make much more sence than Sonnen.

Guess I just have to get it in my head that marketability goes before rankings & sence sometimes in the UFC. Seems what the fans want, especially at injury replacement time is what goes.

Somehow I too wish that Bones didn't turn the fight down, because I wanted a card lol. But also being far from a Jones fan I really feel the need to defend him here, he gets more shit than he deserves over this.
He's an arrogant kid with GJ at his back, wich annoys the hell out of me too, but I think the way Dana puts this whole thing on them is unfair and just a way to air his frustration over money lost.
I say its 50/50 the fault of the UFC/JJ&GJ.

And also for personaly dislike it kind of sickens me that Sonnen is the only real winner of this whole disaster, when he really doesn't have anything at all to do with it.

Many ppl seem to think it's cool of Sonnen to take this deal, I fail to see what he has to lose. He gets a titleshot he doesn't deserve, coming off a loss and a diff. Weigh class. What is there to think about?

If he loses, it was expected, if he wins then...yea. Even if he goes in and just performs OK, he would more or less be garanteed another shot soon since everyone gets dominated by Jones.

Sorry for the rant lol, I just had to throw all my feelings out regarding this whole thing. I understand if you don't reply to all this. It was directed at the whole board as much as your previous answer.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Yep I agree, I know alot of people actually wanted to see Sonnen vs Bones, for all the wrong reasons IMO but still.
> I totally see your points here, but still I can't see why the UFC didn't offer any of the LHW prospects the fight, like Gustaf or Glover (at 151). Would make much more sence than Sonnen.
> 
> Guess I just have to get it in my head that marketability goes before rankings & sence sometimes in the UFC. Seems what the fans want, especially at injury replacement time is what goes.
> ...


It's a subject that no one is going to agree on all the aspects of. Although it is nice to debate it with someone who doesnt get all butthurt about it :thumb02:


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> You gotta admit, love or hate Sonnen, it takes ******* balls to challenge the most dominant champ in the sport on 8 days notice.


I agree with your first comment that Sonnen converted JJ fans to his side, but I definitely wouldn't say it takes "balls to challenge" Jones in 8 days. Quite frankly, I say that Sonnen (or any other fighter who wanted to fight JJ) is also acting like a "business man." If he wins, he wins. If he loses, then he really didn't lose. Why? Because his loss will be explained away by the fact that he only had 8 days to prepare. That sounds like a very rational, business decision to me.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

tecnotut said:


> I agree with your first comment that Sonnen converted JJ fans to his side, but I definitely wouldn't say it takes "balls to challenge" Jones in 8 days. Quite frankly, I say that Sonnen (or any other fighter who wanted to fight JJ) is also acting like a "business man." If he wins, he wins. If he loses, then he really didn't lose. Why? Because his loss will be explained away by the fact that he only had 8 days to prepare. That sounds like a very rational, business decision to me.


Exactly, a lot of people don't get this.

If Sonnen wins: Then he wins the LHW title, obviously.

If Sonnen loses: Gets a lot of fans in the process. Dana loves him even more. He literally does not lose a single thing in the standings. Makes six figures EASILY, if not seven. Looks overall awesome.

I would call it more "balls of wisdom" than "balls of steel".


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a business plan option for you.

option A: Become the champ who takes all comers,who carries the company, the sport, the fans and the other fighters on your shoulders.

option B: Become the champ who is afraid to fight anyone including an out of shape, smaller challenger who is much less prepared to fight,without at least 10 weeks of specialized preparation, all while cultivating the open animosity of your employer.







Learn from Jon. Stay in school.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

That was a poorly laid out business plan. Business-wise he will make MORE money from this. Lesnar outdraws GSP. Mayweather outdraws Manny. Why? "Bad guys" sell fights.

I don't agree with Bones's decision but I have accepted it and moved on. And unless you are part of the UFC or tied to one of the fighters, you should too.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

haha  Chael is the best!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> haha  Chael is the best!



quoted just because raise01:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> That was a poorly laid out business plan. Business-wise he will make MORE money from this. Lesnar outdraws GSP. Mayweather outdraws Manny. Why? "Bad guys" sell fights.
> 
> I don't agree with Bones's decision but I have accepted it and moved on. And unless you are part of the UFC or tied to one of the fighters, you should too.
> 
> ...


Would like to see your business plan on how it was a good decision. Lesnar was a bad ass with a huge previous following. Mayweather is more of an asshole then a badass. The difference between those two guys and JJ is jones is being a bitch about it. People pay to see assholes fight but not chickenshits. Point will be proven on the jones vs belfort card
The only big PPV JJ will get in the next few years is if he fights Chael Sonnen or anderson silva


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> I don't agree with Bones's decision but I have accepted it and moved on. And unless you are part of the UFC or tied to one of the fighters, you should too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free



I still haven't moved on from Bones signing "Champion" before he was champ and saying "even though i'm a white belt i'll tap Shogun", let's not mention the little DUI incident that he told us all he'd never be involved in. And now he's gone and contradicted himself again, saying he's a real MMA fighter that never turns down fights, only to become a complete Bitch once he became champ and turn down pretty much all comers. 

I actually hated on GSP for a long time due to his overuse of caution in his fights, but Bones is just a complete fool. I can't believe some of you think this guy is intelligent.

I also can't believe some of you still blame it on Bones being "a kid".. yeah really? Dude is 25 years old, I had more sense than him at 16. It's either you have it or you don't, Bones is 25 and still a child, he will never grow up. 

I also hate Greg Jackson. 

/Rant


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> I can't believe some of you think this guy is intelligent.



I think Greg Jackson has let the cat out of the bag. He's told the world " our guy may be incredibly talented but he isn't smart enough to win without my 10 week game plan,..plan"


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Nobody is saying he's intelligent. We could all say that we're more intelligent, regardless of age. But there is a difference when you're under the spotlight and millions are watching your every move. Everything you say is turned against you in the future and your every move is calculated. 

Bones should have taken the fight, but I am just looking at it from all angles. And DonRifle, we will see about the PPV buys. A lot of casual fans who like seeing him fight could care less.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> and your every move is calculated.


This is exactly how I live my life. 

Should it really be any other way?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The ammount of sh*t that comes out of Sonnen's mouth makes his ass jealous.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

limba said:


> The ammount of sh*t that comes out of Sonnen's mouth makes his ass jealous.


LOL, so true.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

limba said:


> The ammount of sh*t that comes out of Sonnen's mouth makes his ass jealous.



Don't be bitter. Your guy is trying.



> “I think I’m a good company guy. The UFC asks me to do anything and I always do it, and I never tell them no for anything. I’ve had to do more marketing than any other fighter because I say no to absolutely nothing. I don’t think most champs are like that.”


- Jon Jones speaking before he ever imagined he might have to face Chael


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Don't be bitter. Your guy is trying.
> 
> - Jon Jones speaking before he ever imagined he might have to face Chael


Quoted for truth and acknowledgement of hypocrisy that comes out of Limba's mouth.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Take it easy fellas


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Don't be bitter. Your guy is trying.
> 
> - Jon Jones speaking before he ever imagined he might have to face Chael





> "He's a long way away. He's not coming off the (Anderson) Silva fight and just talking his way into a 205-pound world title shot. [Sonnen] is going to have to beat a couple of the best in the world. If he beats Forrest Griffin, we'll shoot him right into the top five and let him fight some of those guys there, and we'll see what happens."


This is Mr. White, 3 days ago.

White and the media are too subjective.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Quoted for truth and acknowledgement of hypocrisy that comes out of Limba's mouth.


Hypocrisy from my mouth?!

Why?!

Am i the one who declared the above phrases?! Am i the one who said some things and did the contrary?!

I think you...and many others on this place have me confused with Jon Jones, just because i am known to be one of his biggest fans on this place.
So....if Jones f*cks up something, my name pops up immediately in the conversation. 
F*uck me if i understand why...

Do you want me to repeat what i said yesterday: i think Jones made a mistake by not taking on Sonnen and he will collect the rewards in the future.
But...he did say he won#t give him a shot without earning it. And he stood by his word.

No matter what Jones would have done it would have ended up badly for him.

The guy has so many haters, it's hard to notice where the bit*cjing is coming from. 

I am not here to defend him. He's a big boy. He can do it himself.

But, just like yourself, i can express my opinion. And you can like it or not.

Blaming Jones for everything that went wrong with UFC 151 is really retarded.

Firstly: it was Henderson who f*cked up like an amateur, tearing his ACL 8 days before one of the biggest fights of his life. Who does that?
Who gets hurt one week before a title fight?!

Then, Jones passed, wich sucks.

But he is/was willing to fight Sonnen at 152. Why not make that fight?!
And anyway...an untrained-out of shape Sonnen would have had ZERO chances against Jones. AN early finish would have been more than likely. Do you think the fans - and i am talking about those who bought tickets to the event + the PPV buyers - would have been "satisfied customers", knowing the product they spent good money on, is just an improvisation, who didn't make no sense whatsoever?!
The only reason Sonnen's name came into this was because of the Twitter exchange he had with Jones. 
Tell me that is not lame?! 

Dana talks about GJ ruining the sport. But the way he acted in this case has nothing to do with sports. The moment he decided to give Sonnen a chance, he killed the sporting aspect. A fighter banned for steroids, with a 2-1 record (arguably 1-2) should not get 2 title shots one after another, the second coming after a loss in a title fight.
That is what kills THE SPORT! That is what dents the credibility of this sport and makes it look like f*cking WWE...because what happened last night is nothing sort of a WWE drama, with Dana being Vince Macmahan...(or whateva his name is).

That is what shows how much Dana WHite cares about the sport and how much he cares about MONEY (THE BUSINESS ASPECT OF THE UFC).
Throwing Sonnen in the mix like that had nothing to do with the sport. 


They could have cancelled the whole thing off, without the drama and make it look a professional job: refunds + paying the fighters. It wouldn't have cost a lot of money. And let's be honest: these fighters make tons of money for the UFC every 2-3 weeks. The UFC could have done this in return, without making such a big drama.

I have seen sporting events bigger than the UFC, cancelled on the day of the event: football matches with fans 70.000 fans in the stands, Formula 1 events cancelled or rescheduled. And these are sports with much higher exposure than MMA/UFC. ANd life went on.
Instead Dana "Money" White cries like a f*cking b*tch, because one of his employees dared to defy him.
Dana is not used to being turned down. 
It just shows his true nature.

I am glad this happened, because it just shows how vulnerable the UFC is.
They bet everything on Jones vs Henderson.

They had an interesting co-main event, but Kos pulled out so they booked Hieron. WTF?!

They didn't even bother with this event.

In the end, Jones is becoming a villain. I f*cking love that. It fits perfectly his alter ego...the person he becomes when he enters the cage. He is savage and violent. By definition he is not supposed to be a nice guy. 

--->



limba said:


> _PS: i'm still waiting for the day he will oficially switch to *the dark side*, by doing something really nasty...
> Nike ruined that for me though...
> 
> \ embrace your demons Jon!!!_
> ...



PS: Relax G...Oldie is just teasing me. We're just playing.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I called it hypocrisy because you just told us how shit comes from Sonnen's mouth. 

Yet your favorite fighter has said things like "won't catch me drinking and driving" " I will never turn down an opponent". Both shit statements.

At least with Chael we know it is an act and 80% of it is him trying to get a laugh. 

Chael may be full of WWE crap. But Jones is full of actual crap.

And I am no Sonnen fan at all.

PS: you have a weird obsession with Jones "transformation" when he enters the cage. You talk about it in every post. It is weird. Everyone has a switch when they go in the cage.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Don't be bitter. Your guy is trying.
> 
> - Jon Jones speaking before he ever imagined he might have to face Chael


Haha +Rep you for this. (If i can)

It cracks me up that there is Jones fans that even when Jones the UFC Champion pulls one of the biggest bitch/*****/selfish acts in MMA history. They STILL try to turn things around and refuse to see the obvious.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Haha +Rep you for this. (If i can)
> 
> It cracks me up that there is Jones fans that even when Jones the UFC Champion pulls one of the biggest bitch/*****/selfish acts in MMA history. They STILL try to turn things around and make point the finger everywhere except in the right direction.


He is obviously to blame but the UFC is MORE to blame and where the finger should be pointed. When Edgar/Maynard got cancelled about two weeks before the event, what happened? THE SHOW WENT ON! Why? Because the card didn't beyond suck otherwise. Why didn't the show go on here? Because the UFC was relying on one guy to carry an entire card.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Best Around said:


> He is obviously to blame but the UFC is MORE to blame and where the finger should be pointed. When Edgar/Maynard got cancelled about two weeks before the event, what happened? THE SHOW WENT ON! Why? Because the card didn't beyond suck otherwise. Why didn't the show go on here? Because the UFC was relying on one guy to carry an entire card.


Dude we dont have enough stars in MMA to create cards that are amazing all throughout. There has NEVER been in history of fighting sports where every card has all amazing fights. Go back to the golden days in boxing and you will see even then that most cards only have a good main event. That is just the way it is when you have alot of fights and not many name value guys on the roster. Its the nature of the beast in this business. Boxing events get cancelled exactly for these types of reasons too. And its partially why boxing has become an embarrassment to itself. BUT the UFC could always find a new opponent to step up until this last event where the Champion pussed out after the UFC scavengered and Chael saved the day. This is the first time that has happened in MMA. Its unprecedented. 

But as normally some of the best fights come from some of the most unexpected fights. And i personally like watching Jake,Siver,Hieron,Hallman,Tavares.

The UFC did create a great headliner because Jon Jones agreed to fight on September 1st. If Jon jones got injured and had to pull out then that sucks but it happens and no one could hold it against him. Dan Henderson by all accounts tried to make the fight but just was physically not able to. So the UFC figured out a way to still give the fans an interesting and exciting headliner in Chael vs Jones. Jon Jones just finished a 3 month training camp where he not only got in shape but worked on his boxing,kickboxing,Wrestling,JJ and anything else you can think off. He wasnt being asked to step up on "short notice" while he was on the couch drinking beer. He was asked to accept a change in opponents against a guy that is not in fighting shape and is 185 pounds. And Chael has as little finishing ability as anyone in the UFC and is in no shape to go 5 hard rounds. What the UFC asked and EXPECTED Jon Jones to do was easy/simple and BEYOND REASONABLE. Hell Jones could have asked for a bigger paycheck since that is what he has been crying about lately anyway. 

Instead Jon Jones went with a decision that if you ask me should have stripped him on the belt on the spot.

I wonder if the UFC can change the contracts to have people sign to fight on a "certain date" instead of a "certain opponent". Aslong as the opponent makes weight ofcourse. So if a swap in opponent happens then he cant weasel himself out of the fight.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

There are enough stars. Why did there need to be two PPV's in September to begin with? That is over-saturation on the UFC's part and now it costed them millions. You ALWAYS have to prepare for the worst. What if someone got hurt the day of the event?

I totally agree, the UFC asking Jones to do it was beyond reasonable. I can see him not taking the fight because he wouldn't gain anything by winning, and he would lose a lot by losing. Do I support the decision? Absolutely not, but it happened. It shouldn't have stripped him of the belt because he was not obligated to fight Sonnen. If it was in the contract, that's another issue. Maybe that's something the UFC should address.

Both of these short paragraphs are why I blame the UFC the most, and Jones second. If it had a good co-main event, then it could have pulled a Franklin/Wandy and been a bad PPV but still gone on. If it was in the contract, then Bones would have been forced to fight Sonnen.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Haha +Rep you for this. (If i can)
> 
> It cracks me up that there is Jones fans that even when Jones the UFC Champion pulls one of the biggest bitch/*****/selfish acts in MMA history. They STILL try to turn things around and refuse to see the obvious.


Sorry mate...the only thing I turned around......or...rolled around to be more precise, was a joint.

I am incapable of challenging your opinion right now...

Peace...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Best Around said:


> *There are enough stars. Why did there need to be two PPV's in September to begin with?* That is over-saturation on the UFC's part and now it costed them millions. You ALWAYS have to prepare for the worst. What if someone got hurt the day of the event?
> 
> I totally agree, the UFC asking Jones to do it was beyond reasonable. I can see him not taking the fight because he wouldn't gain anything by winning, and he would lose a lot by losing. Do I support the decision? Absolutely not, but it happened. It shouldn't have stripped him of the belt because he was not obligated to fight Sonnen. If it was in the contract, that's another issue. Maybe that's something the UFC should address.
> 
> Both of these short paragraphs are why I blame the UFC the most, and Jones second. If it had a good co-main event, then it could have pulled a Franklin/Wandy and been a bad PPV but still gone on. If it was in the contract, then Bones would have been forced to fight Sonnen.


Cause some of us are fight fans and think the more fights the better. The headliner excited me enough to buy the ppv. The rest of the fights where just the cherry. Il take 24 cards over 12 cards any day of the week.


There are enough stars???

Okay make me a card with fighters who arnt already fighting on a card. Arnt injured. Medical Suspension. Taking time off.

Go..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

limba said:


> Sorry mate...the only thing I turned around......or...rolled around to be more precise, was a joint.
> 
> I am incapable of challenging your opinion right now...
> 
> Peace...


Peace to you my brother. I decided to follow your lead and as I was enjoying some tangerine diesel, look at what my friend Cro-Cop shared with me on facebook :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Peace to you my brother. I decided to follow your lead and as I was enjoying some tangerine diesel, look at what my friend Cro-Cop shared with me on facebook :thumb02:


Hahahahahahahhahahahahah

That is a pretty neat trick CroCop



limba said:


> Sorry mate...the only thing I turned around......or...rolled around to be more precise, was a joint.
> 
> I am incapable of challenging your opinion right now...
> 
> Peace...


Bro... Jon Jones could mash up a dozen kittens and puppies and then eat them and you would try and find a way to defend him. Im guessing you would go with the "Well he is a UFC fighter!! He needs all the protein he can get!!." defense. Or maybe the "Well in some cultures Kittens and Puppies are a delicacy. Who are we to judge??" defense. I dont know which one you would go with but i am sure you would go with a defense. 

:hug: Enjoy your high pal.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Peace to you my brother. I decided to follow your lead and as I was enjoying some tangerine diesel, look at what my friend Cro-Cop shared with me on facebook :thumb02:


:laugh:

Cro Cop might be on the green also.

That was funny.:thumbsup:



SideWays222 said:


> Hahahahahahahhahahahahah
> 
> That is a pretty neat trick CroCop
> 
> ...


Not kittens man...c'mon. Everything has a limit...

He better stay away from the cats. 

And mate...if i remember correctly Jon Jones is my "Kid Cudi".
I believe we talked about this some time ago.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Cro Cop might be on the green also.
> 
> ...


What! You care about Kittens more then the puppies??? >_<

Puppies are the ones we need to save in that scenario!!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Puppies and Kittens are both great. Puppies are way better though because they grow into something way more awesome than a cat.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Man...cats are gonna rule the world one day.

Gotta pick a side early and let everyone know how you're feeling.

You never know...a cat might be reading this.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Puppies and Kittens are both great. Puppies are way better though because they grow into something way more awesome than a cat.


This...

I hate most cats. They just shed their hair everywhere and scratch. Dogs on the other hand are truly mans best friend. :thumbsup:

Buttt

in Kitten form before they evolve into CateMons they are really cute. A kitten you can hold in the palm of your hand can warm even the biggest crooks heart. :sad01:










In 1st stage KittenMon form. You could never hate them. If only they could stay like that forever.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Anybody here a scientist? Pygmy Persian anyone?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Are we all in agreeance that this thread has more than ran its course? Thought so.


Game over thread, game over. :thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*Jon Jones Gives Up Belt As Part Of An Agreement with Sonnen*


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This has already been posted in one of the other Jones/Sonnen threads. :thumbsup:


----------

